# Northstar Bazooka For Sale



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

$550 shipped
Needs the cutter block tube.
Otherwise all parts are there.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a friendly advice...I think you should reconsider your post.... I know members of this forum who gave away tools for free that were in better condition


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha. I just bought a brand hammer new northstar for 400$ on kijiji. Either the guy that had it ha no idea how to use it or couldn't fix it. Blade holder wouldn't return all the way and stopped tape from feeding through. A little tweak with a pair of needle nose pliers and bam! Just like new. Not a scratch . Even had the original packing lubricant on it I think. I did have to change the blade because the guy tried to unjam it with a screwdriver and beat the blade to pieces.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

keke said:


> Just a friendly advice...I think you should reconsider your post.... I know members of this forum who gave away tools for free that were in better condition


I am in for free.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> Just a friendly advice...I think you should reconsider your post.... I know members of this forum who gave away tools for free that were in better condition


This is probably true. But the situations could also be different.

Eg. None of the other tapers given away were Northstars, that I'm aware of - tapers that anyone I know who is running one never talk about replacing them with something else.

Also, Checkers has a young family, and maybe he could use some $ from it.

Maybe he'd take less, if someone made an offer.

Just some speculative thoughts.


----------

